
Sergey Brin's Resume Pre-Google - ashishbharthi
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html
======
petercooper
It's missing the photo:
[http://nexuslex.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/1996-sergey-
brin...](http://nexuslex.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/1996-sergey-brin.jpg)

------
Aegean
It looks like a fairly standard Phd student resume to me. I don't really see
much extra in it. Yes there are some published papers, but so have many Phd
students. Regarding google success, I would say him studying the right subject
and doing the right things (start a startup) mattered much more than his CV
and interests.

------
pgbovine
the two papers he got published were in VLDB and SIGMOD, which are the two top
conferences in databases and data management ... even pre-google, this guy had
cred!

------
cool-RR
I didn't know he worked at Wolfram Research, that's interesting.

------
alilja
The movie review idea is very interesting. It sounds like what Netflix is
doing.

I hate to be one of those crazy predictors, but I wonder if Google will ever
partner with Netflix on that topic. It seems like a good idea.

~~~
mikit
Written in Python... That changes my perspectives on what is a 'new' language.

~~~
eru
Python has been around since the early 90ies. (Or even late 80ies?) Of course
it's a much better language today than it was back then --- e.g. it got
lexical scoping.

~~~
abossy
Python was started in Dec. 1989 and "appeared in 1991" according to Wikipedia.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_(programming_language)>

------
FreeRadical
Even then it's quite impressive

~~~
pw0ncakes
It's top 1%, but quite under-impressive compared to how talented and
impressive he actually is, which establishes the very low utility of resume
evaluations.

I worked at a hedge fund and we rejected people with more impressive resumes,
and it only takes about 6 interviews before you realize how low the
correlation is between how someone looks on paper and how smart they actually
are.

~~~
scott_s
Getting first-author papers in both VLDB and ACM SIGMOD your second year as a
grad student (which means they were probably submitted his _first_ year) is
phenomenal.

~~~
abossy
Not to mention he received his bachelor's degree in three years, so he was
really submitting those papers when most students his age were seniors.

------
bravesirrobin
Nice, but I'm not sure this resume would get him an interview at Google today.

